
How to build powerful REST APIs blazingly fast with Node.js - JKHeadley
https://medium.com/@headley.justin/how-to-build-powerful-rest-apis-blazingly-fast-with-node-js-86d6e55a5b34
======
ChicagoDave
This would have been great before serverless came along.

~~~
JKHeadley
Thanks for the input! I still believe it serves a very useful purpose.
Serverless is still relatively new and somewhat daunting to some developers.
rest-hapi was designed to provide functionality as fast as possible so ideas
can be tested and iterated with minimal overhead.

~~~
k8martian
The only thing that daunting me to change the whole api to serverless is the
cost. I know serverless itself is cheap but not the gateway and bandwidth
price. It takes time to figure out what is the real cost you have to pay for
the new bill without any surprise.

~~~
JKHeadley
I'm not an expert in serverless, but doesn't it require a complete paradigm
shift in how you structure your code?

~~~
ChicagoDave
Not really. Most new web application development is static to begin with, all
of the code is delivered to the client browser and cached. Data is handled
through traditional API's.

The difference is that you drop your static front-end code (HTML, CSS, JS)
onto object storage and your API's are created in async lambdas or functions.

You're still using OAuth2 for API security.

Now, learning how to do this in AWS or Azure from a DevOps perspective is
definitely a paradigm shift, but the benefits far outweigh the learning-curve
concerns.

